# Software Build v10.2 2020.8.1 ae1963092ff8 (2020-03-05)



## GeoJohn23 (Oct 16, 2018)

Installing now, when I started install, no other Model 3 was yet showing in TeslaFi, as of now there are 15, do several of us must have gotten the notification all at about the same time.


----------



## GeoJohn23 (Oct 16, 2018)

31 min to install.

Track Mode Improvements
Third Party Charging Stations
Bluetooth Improvement
Improved Voice Command Reliability


----------



## GeoJohn23 (Oct 16, 2018)

Oh and Mods, if you want to fix-up the thread title to the full version it’s: v10.2 (2020.8.1 ae1963092ff8)


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

GeoJohn23 said:


> Bluetooth Improvement


this is awesome! (anyone that has been on a call standing next to your car, open the trunk or door and the call transfers to the BT knows how clunky that can be!)


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

GeoJohn23 said:


> 31 min to install.
> 
> Track Mode Improvements
> Third Party Charging Stations
> ...


Excellent.
The release notes match what I've posted in the official thread based on @green's code spelunking. 

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/software-v10-2-2020-8-latest-build-2020-8-1.15770/


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm glad to see that the release notes are more thorough than for most previous releases. Bug fixes and enhancements like improved voice command reliability used to go unmentioned.


----------



## BW984 (Nov 30, 2018)

Any HW2.5 owners who feel/have had the ping pong do any testing with this firmware yet? Any improvements?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

2020.8.1 installs are gaining momentum.
https://teslafi.com/firmware/


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> 2020.8.1 installs are gaining momentum.
> https://teslafi.com/firmware/


Looks to be only dual motor model 3s and one mislabeled model 3 standard range dual motor.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Please and thank you Moderators for the "installed?" poll


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

littlD said:


> Please and thank you Moderators for the "installed?" poll


That poll lives in the official 2020.8.* thread:
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/software-v10-2-2020-8-latest-build-2020-8-1.15770/


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> Looks to be only dual motor model 3s and one mislabeled model 3 standard range dual motor.


The first LR RWD model 3 just got it! So there's hope for us first adopters.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

sduck said:


> The first LR RWD model 3 just got it! So there's hope for us first adopters.


With all of the other enhancements I'm not sure why all of the cars will not get this. I think they are just prioritizing the Performance because it's the biggest feature


----------



## BW984 (Nov 30, 2018)

Drove about 35mi on AP today on 2020.8 and HW2.5. Lane swimming hasn't be fully resolved but it is much better than the past few updates. The system appears to be more appropriately damped now, it still bounces off the outside of the lane exiting corners but it no longer over corrects 4 or 5 times after the initial bounce. You can no longer feel the wheel slowly oscillating left to right to left on straight sections of highway. There was a decent cross wind this afternoon here in NTX so more testing will be necessary to reach a final conclusion. Overall I'm much happier with lane centering now than on any firmware since 2019.40


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

Next time it’s time to get new tires I’m going to show up shredded lol


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> this is awesome! (anyone that has been on a call standing next to your car, open the trunk or door and the call transfers to the BT knows how clunky that can be!)


Yes, I don't know how many times this has tripped me up on a work call and I will put something in the trunk or backseat (briefcase or jacket, etc.) before sitting down in the driver's seat and the car grabs the call while I am standing in the parking lot.


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

Just got 2020.8.1

To date have not tried Track Mode, nor of course the new Track Mode settings under 2020.8. Hope to get on a race track for HPDE (racing school) and track days eventually.

P.S. I most strongly recommend High Performance Driving/Racing schools for learning how to drive properly near the limits. Most race tracks have schools associated with them. High Performance/Racing schools also improve the safety of all drivers in emergency situations.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

JeffC said:


> I most strongly recommend High Performance Driving/Racing schools


I most strongly recommend finding a big parking lot, putting it in track mode or dyno mode and just letting it rip 😉😁


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> I most strongly recommend finding a big parking lot, putting it in track mode or dyno mode and just letting it rip 😉😁


While I agree it's possible to learn something from that, an actual class is a lot more informative, structured and complete about covering specific topics of car performance. There's quite a bit of science and technique to doing high performance/race driving well.

An analogy might be skiing, sailing, skydiving or flying. In principle it's possible to learn any of those on your own, but it's far more effective to take a good class. For some fields it's pretty much mandatory to get some formal training. Given that cars near their limits are potentially no less dangerous than any of those other pursuits, I still strongly recommend a school.


----------



## TDLI (Jun 6, 2018)

Just installed this on 2020 MX (delivered in 12/19) and no range increase, still at 325.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

JeffC said:


> but it's far more effective to take a good class


The most effective thing you can do with any skill is practice. Practice and more practice


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> The most effective thing you can do with any skill is practice. Practice and more practice


I don't disagree that lots of practice is important, but practicing a good/correct skill is key to becoming the very best at anything. If we keep practicing using an improper skill or bad habit, we limit ourselves to only getting as good as that improper technique will allow us!


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

Flashgj said:


> If we keep practicing using an improper skill or bad habit, we limit ourselves to only getting as good as that improper technique will allow us!


This forum recently couldn't even agree on proper parking technique 😂😂


----------



## laalves911 (Jan 7, 2019)

Hi all, I'm away from home for the next 2 weeks and have just told my M3 to update itself remotely. Can anybody check for me if, finally, Portuguese is supported as screen language?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

laalves911 said:


> Hi all, I'm away from home for the next 2 weeks and have just told my M3 to update itself remotely. Can anybody check for me if, finally, Portuguese is supported as screen language?


In North America, Portuguese is not listed.

My install took 35 minutes on my Model 3 (according to the time stamps of my notifications of start and completion of install).


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

laalves911 said:


> Hi all, I'm away from home for the next 2 weeks and have just told my M3 to update itself remotely. Can anybody check for me if, finally, Portuguese is supported as screen language?





Kizzy said:


> In North America, Portuguese is not listed.


In the USA, it's not listed. According to the release notes, the "additional language support" applies to Canada, but not the US. Maybe someone in Canada can check?

@Michael Russo, can you check for Portuguese on your French Model S?



garsh said:


> *Additional Language Support* (countries="at be bg hr cz dk ee fi fr de gi gr hu is ie it lv li lt lu mc nl no pl pt ro ru sk si es se ch tr gb jo ae ca cn hk jp mx tw mo")​Your touchscreen is now available in additional languages. To change the language, simply go to Controls > Display > Language. Please note that your vehicle must be in PARK to enable this selection.​


​


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

LR RWD here, just got this update at 0045 GMT on 11 Mar 2020.

Moderator: I added my stats at the start of the thread and only mention my update here because I am only RWD, so the updates must be spreading across all the fleet.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

BW984 said:


> Any HW2.5 owners who feel/have had the ping pong do any testing with this firmware yet? Any improvements?


The ping pong and lane swimming are still interesting. 2020.4.1 fixed any issues I did have a month back. Just got 8.1 tonight, will only have one short drive before HW is replaced Thursday morning, will see if any further changes, good or bad.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

Mike said:


> LR RWD here, just got this update at 0045 GMT on 11 Mar 2020.
> 
> Moderator: I added my stats at the start of the thread and only mention my update here because I am only RWD, so the updates must be spreading across all the fleet.


Teslafi reporting big push today to the DM and now the LR are starting to trickle in.

My buddy who has a LR near me got the alert the same time I did so it seems this one had some sort of regional focus from our limited sample size


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Confirming another LR RWD install in the last couple of minutes. Both cars received in now.


----------



## aresal (Apr 23, 2019)

M3: got this update today, first update since HW3 retrofit. Didn’t see anyone confirm with HW3 so adding this data point.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

I had read somewhere that exfat was now supported with this version for dashcam use. However, I tried it this evening, formatting on both a mac and a pc, and couldn't get it to work. So back to fat32.


----------



## Francois Gaucher (Mar 20, 2017)

aresal said:


> M3: got this update today, first update since HW3 retrofit. Didn't see anyone confirm with HW3 so adding this data point.


My mod3 LR RWD as been upgraded to FSD computer today in Montreal service center with fw 8.1. I just drove from sc to home while the cameras were recalibrating.


----------



## TDLI (Jun 6, 2018)

Anyone know which models will get the range boost?


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

BW984 said:


> Drove about 35mi on AP today on 2020.8 and HW2.5. Lane swimming hasn't be fully resolved but it is much better than the past few updates. The system appears to be more appropriately damped now, it still bounces off the outside of the lane exiting corners but it no longer over corrects 4 or 5 times after the initial bounce. You can no longer feel the wheel slowly oscillating left to right to left on straight sections of highway. There was a decent cross wind this afternoon here in NTX so more testing will be necessary to reach a final conclusion. Overall I'm much happier with lane centering now than on any firmware since 2019.40


Pretty much the same experience for me, 2020.8.1 and HW2.5. Only one 25 mile drive on it so far, but it sure looks like the ping pong is resolved for me. Maybe came out of a turn or two a little high, but don't think it was ever perfect at that. This was the first commute in months where I didn't disengage autosteer just trying to hold the wheel steady against the oscillations. Really happy about this.

One minor bug not fixed yet: Voice command of "Set fan to 2" still sets the fan to 10 (even though it correctly shows 2 in the translation).


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

My car won’t wake up with the app now after installing this. Hopefully it’s just a temporary thing.

Also, the notes said improved voice commands and when I tried it the mic wouldn’t work lol. It said mic not available. Never seen that before.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

sduck said:


> I had read somewhere that exfat was now supported with this version for dashcam use. However, I tried it this evening, formatting on both a mac and a pc, and couldn't get it to work. So back to fat32.


I've added a note about this to the official thread, along with the original source for the exfat-support information.
Thanks!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Sjohnson20 said:


> My car won't wake up with the app now after installing this. Hopefully it's just a temporary thing.
> 
> Also, the notes said improved voice commands and when I tried it the mic wouldn't work lol. It said mic not available. Never seen that before.


When weird stuff like that happens, I recommend rebooting the MCU. Hold down both steering wheel scroll wheels until the screen goes blank.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

After my update yesterday I was presented with a screen to name my car. Fields were blank. Odd. Rentered my cars name and drove to office. No other changes noted. 

LR RWD


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Long Ranger said:


> One minor bug not fixed yet: Voice command of "Set fan to 2" still sets the fan to 10 (even though it correctly shows 2 in the translation).


Same here with this bug.

---------------------------------

After my download last night, I did the normal (for me) remove the Sentry Mode thumb drive, do a full power down followed by the twin scroll reset.

This update has now solved all my clunky music streaming issues from my phone (Spotify).

Today, when I got to the YMCA, I no longer had to put my phone into airplane mode.

I was able to continue to listen to my Spotify music whilst working out in the gym...and the whole hand-off from phone to car back to phone worked perfectly.

Beautiful.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

NR4P said:


> After my update yesterday I was presented with a screen to name my car. Fields were blank. Odd. Rentered my cars name and drove to office. No other changes noted.
> 
> LR RWD


that is very odd that the vehicle name would have changed, and not stuff like the BT setup, phone as key, wifi config or other stuff.


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

Sjohnson20 said:


> My car won't wake up with the app now after installing this. Hopefully it's just a temporary thing.
> 
> Also, the notes said improved voice commands and when I tried it the mic wouldn't work lol. It said mic not available. Never seen that before.


there is an update for IOS yesterday may help


----------



## Jason F (Jul 6, 2018)

BW984 said:


> Any HW2.5 owners who feel/have had the ping pong do any testing with this firmware yet? Any improvements?


Yes. Had the problem before, seems rock solid now. Just drove 2.5 hours with it.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Observing random banter on some other forum's threads, a few folks are saying their 100% range has suddenly dropped five to ten miles with this current software version.

I keep mine in % all the time, but it would be interesting to hear if this update (with V3 hardware) has suddenly injected another change in the algorithms used to monitor the estimated battery capacity.


----------



## Numbersix (Feb 23, 2019)

BW984 said:


> Any HW2.5 owners who feel/have had the ping pong do any testing with this firmware yet? Any improvements?


LR RWD here, don't have the FSD3 upgrade yet and I still have a slight ping-pong but it's now less. Although there is still one major correction when on an oncoming merge lane, the right lane line disappears and your lane becomes huge. When the line disappears, the car doesn't initially believe the lane is twice as wide so the right lane marking on the display will squiggle, and the car more or less stays planted on the left stable lane marking. But right near the end of the lane merge, the car does believe the lane is all of a sudden wider than usual and moves over at that exact moment though, depending on how fast you are going, the merge lane abruptly ends, and the car makes a hard correction to center the car in the lane, now back to it's normal size. I really hope they correct this. If they've painted the broken right lane marking all the way through the merging oncoming merging lane so you are always between the same width markings, this never happens obviously. It's only when the right lane marking stops somewhere along the length of the oncoming merge lane.


----------



## Numbersix (Feb 23, 2019)

Besides my Autopilot observation in the above post, the day after I installed the 2020.8.1 update I get a TPMS warning. It can’t detect any TPMS sensors. all tires are fine but no sensors. I did a TPMS factory reset and today the tire pressures started to display correctly but the TPMS “ low pressure” warning light is still on. Very weird. Anyone else have this? I’m guessing at some point that error is going to clear itself.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Numbersix said:


> LR RWD here, don't have the FSD3 upgrade yet and I still have a slight ping-pong but it's now less. Although there is still one major correction when on an oncoming merge lane, the right lane line disappears and your lane becomes huge. When the line disappears, the car doesn't initially believe the lane is twice as wide so the right lane marking on the display will squiggle, and the car more or less stays planted on the left stable lane marking. But right near the end of the lane merge, the car does believe the lane is all of a sudden wider than usual and moves over at that exact moment though, depending on how fast you are going, the merge lane abruptly ends, and the car makes a hard correction to center the car in the lane, now back to it's normal size. I really hope they correct this. If they've painted the broken right lane marking all the way through the merging oncoming merging lane so you are always between the same width markings, this never happens obviously. It's only when the right lane marking stops somewhere along the length of the oncoming merge lane.


So the car is still not looking far enough forward to recognize and ignore the lane width change situation you describe.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Numbersix said:


> Besides my Autopilot observation in the above post, the day after I installed the 2020.8.1 update I get a TPMS warning. It can't detect any TPMS sensors. all tires are fine but no sensors. I did a TPMS factory reset and today the tire pressures started to display correctly but the TPMS " low pressure" warning light is still on. Very weird. Anyone else have this? I'm guessing at some point that error is going to clear itself.


FWIW: anytime I get a new software update, I first remove the Sentry Mode USB drive from the car.

After the update, I do a full power down (via safety and security dialog box) for at least 120 seconds and then a twin scroll reset prior to re inserting the thumb drive.


----------



## Jason Krellner (Sep 8, 2018)

I got this yesterday but did not get the release notes about 3rd party charging stations. Only Bluetooth improvements and voice command fixes. Non-performance model so didn't expect to see track mode improvements.


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

I just got updated to 2020.8.1 yesterday. I'm guessing bug fixes but seems strange that it is so soon. I wish they would put out the new NN version so we can really start using the HDW 3.


----------



## Numbersix (Feb 23, 2019)

Mike said:


> So the car is still not looking far enough forward to recognize and ignore the lane width change situation you describe.


That's probably what's happening. I wish it just stayed stable on the one line it can see, if what it sees on the other side is a squiggly line and a sudden huge lane. The situation is speed dependent. Normal highway speeds, less so. Around 40 & under heavy traffic, much worse. The car has a lot more time to think, "hey that's a huge lane, let me go over, oops, now too small"


----------



## SAronian (Apr 4, 2019)

BW984 said:


> Any HW2.5 owners who feel/have had the ping pong do any testing with this firmware yet? Any improvements?


Same for me, no improvement.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux (Feb 18, 2019)

laalves911 said:


> Hi all, I'm away from home for the next 2 weeks and have just told my M3 to update itself remotely. Can anybody check for me if, finally, Portuguese is supported as screen language?


I just checked in my car and Portugues is only supported in the user manual. No interface and no navigation in Portugues unfortunately.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Mike said:


> Same here with this bug.
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> ...


Another day with this version and I happily discover another annoying idiosyncrasy/bug has been (almost totally) sorted out:

I like to drive with "today's trip" odometer card showing.

In the past, any use of voice commands would result in my having to also add "show odometer card".

Today, whilst using voice commands, once the command was executed, my odometer card returned into its pre voice command position.

Feeling lucky, I tapped the "single swipe of the windscreen wipers" button to get a single swipe of the wipers...and sure enough my odometer card returned into view.

Going for a home run, I tried the "washer fluid" push on that same button...but my luck ran out.

Using the actual washer function still prevents the odometer card from immediately returning into view.

At least I no longer get the look from the copilot for continually saying "odometer" after every other command.

Another great day


----------



## Numbersix (Feb 23, 2019)

Numbersix said:


> Besides my Autopilot observation in the above post, the day after I installed the 2020.8.1 update I get a TPMS warning. It can't detect any TPMS sensors. all tires are fine but no sensors. I did a TPMS factory reset and today the tire pressures started to display correctly but the TPMS " low pressure" warning light is still on. Very weird. Anyone else have this? I'm guessing at some point that error is going to clear itself.


To follow up on this, today I did another factory reset of the TPMS sensors and after it relearned again, the low pressure warning light went off. All this time the tires were showing pressure and I've done the reset before but finally it cleared it. No idea why it happened to begin with or took more than once. All is good👍


----------



## Michel Contant (Nov 7, 2017)

Francois Gaucher said:


> My mod3 LR RWD as been upgraded to FSD computer today in Montreal service center with fw 8.1. I just drove from sc to home while the cameras were recalibrating.


Strange just got my HW3 today at Mtl center and they installed 2020.4.1. When I ask about 8,1 they told me that 4.1 was the latest available...


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Michel Contant said:


> Strange just got my HW3 today at Mtl center and they installed 2020.4.1. When I ask about 8,1 they told me that 4.1 was the latest available...


That's because they pulled 8.1 12.0 is now going out and is the same as 8.1 with some under the hood changes only. Same notes.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Michel Contant said:


> Strange just got my HW3 today at Mtl center and they installed 2020.4.1. When I ask about 8,1 they told me that 4.1 was the latest available...


Not only is a newer version out now, this happened to everyone that had updated to a 2020.8.X release. New HW came with the 2020.4.1. You should be set to move forward to the next release soon.


----------



## Smokey S (Sep 30, 2018)

Installed on 3/11 in 2018 M3 LR. Using AP on four lane roads, I’ve tried to switch from left to right hand lane with turn signal and not working. I get a brief indication on display, but nothing happens. However, I can make lane changes from right hand to left — works fine. Anyone encountering this issue?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Installed this Tuesday before staring a 1500 mile trip. Driving and AP all seemed well until the last supercharger stop Thursday night and a couple times Friday the screen would freeze up. No reaction to stepping on the brake, pushing the gear shift button Or the steering wheel buttons. After the much wakes back up all seems normal, it did also auto reboot during one supercharge stop.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

2.5HW haven't noticed any of the ping pong that's been discussed in any of the last few versions.

First drive with 8.1 today and it seemed that the right to left lane changes were *significantly* smoothed out. Still kinda aggressive from left lane to right.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

garsh said:


> In the USA, it's not listed. According to the release notes, the "additional language support" applies to Canada, but not the US. Maybe someone in Canada can check?
> 
> @Michael Russo, can you check for Portuguese on your French Model S?
> 
> ​


Sorry for late reply... as you probably know I was in Denmark for the week... unfortunately there is no Portuguese yet, despite Midnight S≡R≡NITY being on 2020.8.1... Here are the latest choices, besides key Asian languages:


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Other than possible improvements in voice commands, this one is again rather underwhelming in a HW2.5 non Raven S...


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

Michael Russo said:


> this one is again rather underwhelming in a HW2.5 non Raven S...


Those of us on 2.5 need to accept that the v10 update was the last major one coming for 2.5

I'm doubtful that even with the AP code rewrite that they will be able to squeeze much more out of our hardware.

Over the last year or so we have been spoiled with a lot of new features EVERY release. It's easy to expect that's going to come each time


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> Those of us on 2.5 need to accept that the v10 update was the last major one coming for 2.5
> 
> I'm doubtful that even with the AP code rewrite that they will be able to squeeze much more out of our hardware.
> 
> Over the last year or so we have been spoiled with a lot of new features EVERY release. It's easy to expect that's going to come each time


HW3 doesn't upgrade the MCU, and many new features use the MCU. HW3 shouldn't affect things like power distribution or range tweaks, either.

HW3 is only about AP-type features (including safety features for those who don't have AP). The features in other categories will keep coming for those with HW2.5.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Many have reported that HW3 cured their ping-ponging woes. I'm still HW2.5, but it appears that SW 8.1 has cured my ping-ponging,


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

DocScott said:


> The features in other categories will keep coming for those with HW2.5


I said the major release features would stop. There will be little changes here and there(like Bluetooth driver seat we just got) but as the original poster said they are lackluster.

Go look at the feature request thread. I think most of those asks can be implemented. if the rain NN is so advanced there shouldn't be any reason it can't roll the windows up if it starts to rain while it's parked. But I don't expect any major features coming if we only have 2.5. Most of us want to see meaningful delivery with fsd, not childish games or a piano


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> I said the major release features would stop. There will be little changes here and there(like Bluetooth driver seat we just got) but as the original poster said they are lackluster.
> 
> Go look at the feature request thread. I think most of those asks can be implemented. if the rain NN is so advanced there shouldn't be any reason it can't roll the windows up if it starts to rain while it's parked. But I don't expect any major features coming if we only have 2.5. Most of us want to see meaningful delivery with fsd, not childish games or a piano


I agree with you about desired improvements, I'm not interested in games and such either. However, I'm not so sure that your "most of us" statement is accurate.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> I said the major release features would stop. There will be little changes here and there(like Bluetooth driver seat we just got) but as the original poster said they are lackluster.
> 
> Go look at the feature request thread. I think most of those asks can be implemented. if the rain NN is so advanced there shouldn't be any reason it can't roll the windows up if it starts to rain while it's parked. But I don't expect any major features coming if we only have 2.5. Most of us want to see meaningful delivery with fsd, not childish games or a piano


I don't understand.

If you have FSD, then you'll have HW 3 before too long if you don't already. Are you just saying that if you haven't gotten the upgrade you've paid for yet, then with HW 2.5 you won't get the new FSD features? Well, sure.

But as someone who doesn't have FSD or even Enhanced Autopilot, it would seem strange to say that I haven't been getting major release features since I bought my car in 2018: increased power, voice recognition, profiles that automatically know who is who when we get in, sentry mode (followed, eventually, by sentry mode actually working right), dog mode, camping mode, pre-conditioning for faster supercharging...I'm sure I'm missing many that have simply seemed like they were always there at this point (but they weren't). And there's no reason that all of those kind of things should stop for me just because I have HW 2.5, any more than there was reason for me not to get them just because I didn't pay for FSD.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I don't see any reason we won't all see a continued path for all upgrades whether related to FSD or enhancements to the driving and owning experience. I don't necessarily have a creative mind, so I don't know what other fun things or innovative things they can come up with to give us from a usability category, but I don't think they will give way to just FSD enhancements. 

All will continue to receive every other enhancement created as the MCU is the same for all 3 and Y, (at least at this time we assume it to be the same in the Y - nothing says anything different just yet) since the first 3 rolled off the line.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

FRC said:


> However, I'm not so sure that your "most of us" statement is accurate


You're right by the amount of activity in the hw3 retrofit thread most aren't interested in the FSD component sorry for the confusion


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

DocScott said:


> But as someone who doesn't have FSD or even Enhanced Autopilot, it would seem strange to say that I haven't been getting major release features since I bought my car in 2018:


What I said was EVERY update was filled with features you could count on both hands.

This has shown to come to a stop over the last handful of updates while they put the efforts into what the new FSD will need to be coded to do. I stand my ground and believe the v10 will be the last major release for hw2.5 cars.

Not to say we won't get any new features. But that list will be far shorter than the features you choose to list


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> I stand my ground and believe the v10 will be the last major release for hw2.5 cars.


Is V2 trackmode not a major release?


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> Is V2 trackmode not a major release?


V2 track mode is a feature of v10 as I see it.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I might have been one of the last ones to get 2020.8.1 (last night) but that's pretty common for my usual upgrade pattern. That means I'll miss the next one entirely, and then get the one after that early.

Anyway, two really insane bugs in this version:

1. If I try to cross _any_ solid white line, like to move into a left turn lane, the emergency lane departure tries to force me back again.

2. The automatic emergency braking is _really _trigger happy all of a sudden. And I have it set to "late" warning. It screamed at me and braked today before I could because a driver cut in 2 car lengths ahead.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

JasonF said:


> I might have been one of the last ones to get 2018.8.1 (last night) but that's pretty common for my usual upgrade pattern. .


Just got 2020.8.1 today [did you mean 2020?].


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

SimonMatthews said:


> Just got 2020.8.1 today [did you mean 2020?].


Yes.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

JasonF said:


> 1. If I try to cross _any_ solid white line, like to move into a left turn lane, the emergency lane departure tries to force me back again.


Use your blinkers(as required by law) to inform your car that lane changes are intentional.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

FRC said:


> Use your blinkers(as required by law) to inform your car that lane changes are intentional.


I don't know if they're required in Florida at a lane _split, _though (when a left turn lane suddenly appears). That's where the emergency lane departure correction is getting confused. The left turn lanes here tend to have a small gap in the lines at the very beginning, where it would take a sharp swerve to stay in the gap. The rest of it has a solid white line - so it's very common to have to cross it to get there. There is no portion of it with a dashed line. Signaling a turn too early can sometimes causes drivers to dangerously go around you because they think you're turning _right there_ rather than at the intersection.

It's probably not engineered correctly, because _technically_, according to universal lane markings in the U.S., drivers wouldn't be allowed to enter the left turn lane anymore except at that narrow gap at the beginning, because it's supposed to be illegal to cross a solid line. They probably do it to emphasize that it's not a general travel lane, but it's technically not correct. What's funny is, I bet if a cop writes you a ticket for crossing the white line into the left turn lane, you probably wouldn't be able to defend against it.

It _is _illegal in Florida to cross the solid white lines closer to the intersection and switch lanes there, as well as switching lanes _inside _an intersection. Kind of confusing for humans, so maybe the emergency lane departure correction is having trouble with it, too.


----------



## JimmT (Aug 1, 2017)

I got this update early last week (LR RWD, hw 2.5) and made two 90 mile roundtrips this weekend to move my daughter back from college. Ping-ponging seemed to be completely gone on AutoPilot and braking\acceleration also seemed smoother than before.

One nice bug fix is that I like to keep the odometer display visible at all times but it used to disappear whenever I used a voice command. Now, I can give a voice command and it returns the odometer display (or whatever else I had on) by default.


----------



## grifjet (Mar 7, 2020)

Update 2020.8.1 started to download on March 10th and got stuck at 48%. Next day it was gone and since then the car says I am up to date with my existing 2020.4.2. I did see a YouTube clip where a Canadian with 2020.8.1 found it was not doing what it should. Today I found out that it was pulled by Tesla and my 2020.4.2 is in fact the latest for me. Anyone else with similar experiences?


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

Sorry for cross-posting to anther forum but there's just too much history there to rewrite it all here.

https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/2020-8-temporarily-suspended-for-some-hw3-upgrades.188965

In summary, yes there seems to be some issues with 2020.8.1 and possible 2020.8.2. There also appear to be delays with rollouts for some vehicle configurations, especially for those who were recently upgraded to HW3.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Long Ranger said:


> Pretty much the same experience for me, 2020.8.1 and HW2.5. Only one 25 mile drive on it so far, but it sure looks like the ping pong is resolved for me. Maybe came out of a turn or two a little high, but don't think it was ever perfect at that. This was the first commute in months where I didn't disengage autosteer just trying to hold the wheel steady against the oscillations. Really happy about this.
> 
> One minor bug not fixed yet: Voice command of "Set fan to 2" still sets the fan to 10 (even though it correctly shows 2 in the translation).


There are 10 kinds of parsers in the world. Those that understand binary and those that don't.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

This YouTube is from a Std Rng Plus Model 3 with 2020.8.1 documenting a GPS-vs-Google Map, 'phantom brake' event. It merges video of the screen, SAE units, and a ScanMyTesla graph in Standard Units:





"SPACE" - toggles run and pause
"," - backs up one frame at a time
"." - forwards one frame at a time
YouTube allows changing the playback speed
Chronolgy:

Initially speed 63 mph (100 kph) with GPS reported speed of 50 mph (80 kph)
seconds 3 - the graph shows up just as the GPS vs Google Map error suddenly drops speed to 40 mph (64 kph)
seconds 4 - the car rapidly starts to decelerate to 40 mph (64 kph) BUT *before leaving the 63 mph (100 kh) speed, Google Map redisplays the original 50 mph (80 kph)*. The car continues to decelerate.
seconds 9 - the car has reached 40 mph (64 kph)
Bob Wilson


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

*Curious Scheduled Preconditioning*

I've been using scheduled departure time to precondition the car each morning. But I noticed a different charging profile in my JuiceBox 40 Pro. I've already done a double-****** brake reset, my standard after every update, and a safety menu 'power off'.

*Previous Firmware*










*Current Firmware*










*Manual Preconditioning*










3:00-3:05 AM - Initially there is a battery charge
3:05:3:28 AM - Then the typical preconditioning at a higher power the seen before
3:28 AM - There is a 'step' down function to the maintenance level
3:28-3:51 AM - Preconditioning in maintenance mode
3:51-3:52 AM -, there is short, battery charge events before resuming maintenance
*UPDATE: 4/3/2010*

I cycled the 'Scheduled Departure' and the 'problem cleared while testing.' GOOD!








Better than the Windows 3-finger salute.

Bob Wilson


----------

